# Self Defense Ammo for Colt New Agent



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

What would be a good self defense round for the Colt New Agent?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

i am currently a fan of the Corbon DPX. It has an all copper Barnes bullet (no jacket separation to worry about) and appears to have a great combination of penetration and expansion. Expensive yes, and you'll have to make sure it feeds in your gun. I wouldn't pick a round just yet if I were you, put a few hundred ball loads through it first.
JMHO,
Eli :smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Any brand name defensive ammo that functions 100% reliably.

They're all good enough, if YOU'RE good enough.

Jeff


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Three major factory brand names come to mind immediately; Hornady Critical Defense, Federal Hydra-Shok and Speer Gold Dot.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Colt New Agent SD ammo.*

230 gr. Remington Golden Sabers in mine; they will not malfunction unless you try to shoot with a relaxed grip (stove pipes). Gotta maintain a firm grip. The gun seems to like the plump shape of the nose around the cup to get it smoothly across the feed ramp and into the chamber.


----------

